# 2005 645ci vs 2007 335i PLEASE HELP ! !



## Vudoochile (Sep 1, 2010)

I am currently trying to make the decision between an '05 645ci and an '07 335i.
Both have around 35k miles, both 6-spd manual with premium and sports package. The main questions are longevity of use, pros and cons, and opinions. I have been looking at 335i's for a while, but the 6 opportunity just fell into my lap. The 6 is out of warranty and when adding the warranty back in it runs about $4k more (making is slightly out of my price range. Any long term probs with the 645ci?? Thanks


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

They're just different cars. What are you primarily going to be using it for? Commute, leisure, sport,....pimping? These ALL have different requirements.


----------



## Vudoochile (Sep 1, 2010)

Commute/leisure. I will probably not be doing modifications I guess my real questions is, are there any reasons not to get the 6 other then the rims (which I don't really care for) and the LeSabreesque back end. Is there a higher upkeep cost on the 6. Are they as reliable. The 335i has such a detailed track record, and I'm just not finding as much real world long term reviews of the 6.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Get the 6.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Take maintenance costs into consideration. The 6 can be costly. Both are wonderful cars.


----------



## m4hk33 (May 31, 2009)

i have an 06 650i with 75000 miles, no complaints what so ever.

performance wise, a 335i is going to be pretty close and with the right mods will be a better performing car but with that being said, i would take my 6 series 10 out of 10 times.

reliability is pretty good, just look at the 545 and 550 to get some idea of drive train longeviety, sensors and electronic stuff is pretty much going to be on par with any other BMW. 

somthing random, the 6 series engine runs pretty cool compared to the 335i from what i here so, longeviety i would think that only helps the 6 out


for me, the 3 series is too small, i tried to get comfortable in them and it just doesnt work for me, im 6"3, 285lbs, the 6 fits me perfectly, the second thing that i like about the besides the looks, you really dont see many around, maybe once every couple weeks

its ashame because the 335 is an incredible car. but you couldnt pay me to sit it one for more than 20 minutes


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

Just do research (and alot of it) into the reliability of both cars. You don't want to be stuck with an expensive car that has lots of expensive repair bills. And of course, try to imagine down the road, and what car you have the most fun in. I'd take the 3 hands down (6 styling is not for me), but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Vudoochile (Sep 1, 2010)

Went with the 3 and love it. Got a better price when using the 6 as leverage, but he guy selling the 6 wouldn't budge. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## nrthface17 (Jul 8, 2009)

Vudoochile said:


> Went with the 3 and love it. Got a better price when using the 6 as leverage, but he guy selling the 6 wouldn't budge. Thanks for all the help.


enjoy the 3!!! :thumbup: post pics if you can!


----------

